# Do you have a dirty cluttered workbench like mine?



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you ever find yourself in the middle of working on a project and realize that you end up stuck working in a little tiny area of your workbench?

Well, I got up from my workbench tonight and looked that the damage I just wrought in just a few days of part time work. Then I wondered if others were afflicted with the same thing.

It seems that I do it all the time. The good thing about it is that everything I need is within an arms reach but the bad part you always need more room!

Kinda of like this.
.
.








.
.
Leaving just enough room to work?
.
.








.
.
After every project I make myself clean up everything and put it all away. I learned a long time ago that if you don't all your crap just keeps getting deeper and deeper.

Then I start it all over again.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

um…does a dirty cluttered workshop count? I usually have to spend the first 20 minutes of project clearing out space to make a project.


----------



## naturalism (Oct 17, 2009)

It's a never ending battle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

All the great masters work from a clutter. Take a look at Harry Pope the barrel maker in his shop or Einstien in his office) I quit worrying about it when I realized whose company I was in)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Were's the clutter Gary ? ) I've been there a lot and had it get pretty deep too.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

I definately fall into this trap as well. Everytime I get a different tool, I use it and then set it down where I'm working. I'm like you I clean up after every job and even sometimes in the middle of the job just to get organized again.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks just like mind every time do any kind of project. As hard as I try to put things back as I work it always ends up like that. Sometimes I straighten out some up in the middle of a project when I start getting aggravated looking for something, but most of the time I do the same thing and clean up at the end.


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

they posted a note above my desk once that said, "If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind then what is an empty desk a sign of?"


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

The more time I spend in the shop, the cleaner it is. It's when I'm only popping in quick and back out quickly and do that for a week or two that it gets really cluttered. I take time to mess it up but not to clean it. When I'm in there a lot working on a big project, I clean it every day, well almost. I notice you have some of the carbide sanding blocks too Gary. Mine have already paid for themselves.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep. Pretty much exactly like you said. As I'm working on something it gets to look like your pictures. Then when I want to start a new project I put everything away so I have room to work, in no time flat it's lookin' like that again.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

i'm always neat, it's just a matter of degree of neat, including negative degree.

russv


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

The way I see it, As long as you keep all the stuff out in plain sight you will be able to find it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

That looks pretty clean to me !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the same problem. And all my pencils and tape measure don camouflage suits at that point, and I can't find one no matter how many I have.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, the work table and sometimes the workbench in my shop get like that. Its often that way when I finish a project then I clean up the tools, put them all away and then clean the shop. Then I start a new project and do it all over again. Sometimes though I can't stand it anymore and clean everything up in the middle of a project and start pulling tools off of shelves and racks a second time. Now and then my wife comes out and throws a complete clean up on my shop and makes it shiny!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree with John. No clutter there. In my book, clutter has to be at least 6" deep. Anything less is just a little messy


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Cleaned my clutter yesterday…
found 5 pencils, 3 tape measures, 7 drill bits, and 8 stray sanding discs.
I was wondering were everything had gone (I always accuse my husband of borrowing).
I think most of us share your clutter problem. Hehe

Lisa


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Yup, yup, yup! Mine is cluttered. Really cluttered.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Gary, that looks ******************** and span to me too! You know my shop.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i dont know your bench still looks clean to me. i can atleast start to clean it mine i dont even want to do nothing the only part i keep clean is the part next to the vise thats it. hopefully when i move it i can keep it clean we'll see. http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab120/icomba/bigdaddiesshoppics011.jpg


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That doesn't look bad Gary. I would feel I was blessed if mine was that clean.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Are you kidding? I would kill for that much space.
Dave


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, minus the power tools and you have my workbench. I dont believe it has been cleaned off since I built it.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Soooo, I'm really not the only messy woodworker.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This happens every time I get into a build. I have a 4×8 assembly table and it gets covered with tools, finishes, etc. And, as your bench shows, there is no room to assemble the project.

I am glad to see I am not alone in this habit.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

YUP


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

yuppers, just visit my work shop. always looks like that, even when clean


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This happens to me too.


----------



## Stewy (Dec 8, 2009)

Been trying to get organized for 30 + years still not there. I think it would be fun to have a place for everything and everything in its place!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I mucked mine off this morning to make a jig. I have , as usual ,4 projects on the go that each need about 10 items.
What a hobby!

Bob


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This is what my mess looked like a few months ago . I could barely find my beer  
I have cleaned it up some since i took these pics .


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

John,

I looked at your pics.

I can't find your beer either.

But there's some other really neat stuff that I'd like to play with. 

Q

Wait, Edit…I see it on the Jointer…

That's probably another story waiting to happen…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Gary, you are OCD too! I am OCD, but not too OCD, so during a project…...YUP…....it looks just like that. But I put away the tools at the end also. That proves I am OCD….....I will not relinquish the title…....(-:


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

John - Damn!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*john*
If you can't find your beer, then that is the end of the mess! That is over the top, not tolerable…....
Check out my blog, the first picture….....Workshop Pictures

I can always find my beer….........


----------



## Llarian (Jul 10, 2008)

My RAS is permanently a table these days, I have to unearth my tablesaw whenever I want to use it, my workbench is full of stuff, and my lathe is buried in shavings.

None of these is a bad thing! Sign of a used shop. =)


----------



## NoSlivers (Dec 9, 2009)

well, you are able to still SEE your workbench….that's a plus.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi John that is what my shop looks like. I can always find my beer though, to darn cold to drink beer the last few days though. Have a nice day Lee


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine gets cluttered, but John has me beat hands down !!!
(Jimmy Hoffa might be in there!!!)


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm a bit confused here. Are all of you saying that I'm suppose to clean up my work bench everyday? I lose my work benches and when I can't find it anymore I build another one I have three and ran out of space in the basement so now I'm using the dinning room table. I NEVER LOSE MY BEER,, tools yea. material yea, benches of course, my wife well I didn't lose her I know where she is at she just don't live with me any more, I swear I can't understand why she left. You can still find the front and back doors the toilet tub, sink stove fridge freezer T.V. and bed, what more do you need?


----------



## Herbiej (Mar 21, 2009)

I really breathed a sigh of relief when I read all these posts. Seems I am in good company. I have been avoiding posting pictures of my shop. Now I can post them in good consciience.

A sigh I had on my shop door: "GENIUS IS SELDOM TIDY"


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Hope this makes you feel better…. mine after this weekend.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gary, you sure are messy!*

I'm sure happy that I'm not *THAT* messy…

My work area is cleaned up after every session NO MATTER how tired I feel or how soon the dinner bell is about to ring… *I ALWAYS clean it up!*

*I NEVER let it go like YOU do!*

I'm sure glad you are learning how to keep your work area *CLEAN…*
*It's about time!  *

Thank you for the update… and

*Merry Christmas!!*


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I think ( don't tell my wife) I have too many power tools for my space. My bench is against a wall in the garage, built in when I bought the house.I use it for storage of bench tools, is very cluttered. I have a table that I use for sanding and for assembly, but it gets cluttered with project specific stuff ( squares, pencils, sandpaper. As far as dirty goes, I love turning so there is no getting neat with chips being broadcast to the far corners of the earth. I dream of a day when I have a real workshop not in my garage, I will have 2 sides separated by a garage door, oneside for power tools, and oneside for handtools, and a bench, there should also be a finishing room on this side. When I get it, sometime in the next 20 years, I will do a video tour, keep an eye out.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I wondered how my workbench got so small… now I know!
Thanks, Gary!
Ellen


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Rick said the other day, "Our shop space was huge until we put stuff in it" 
We fit in the "non-organized chaos" category. Some days I walk in, look around, and walk back out again.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought for sure, that you took a photo of my bench !!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

somewhere in the forums is a a big discussion about how to keep your pencils handy.. .lots of ideas


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Gary that the reason why I built two benches so I would have one to work on, the problem is now I have twice the mess…LOL


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

You, sir, are not alone. When my first work table got full I built another one. Then another. A few of them are now on wheels so I can get them out of my way when I want to do something. My shop is a puzzle to find the work space. Move a table, do some work, move some wood, do some work, put the table back, do some work … you get the idea. Not to worry, you're among friends.


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

My shop is almost as bad as John's. But what is a woodworker to do when the woodworking shop is also a garden shop, recycling shop, and similar shops. I hate it when I have to spend 2 hours getting to my wood supply. By then I've usually forgotten what I was looking for or was distracted by something else. Oh well I suppose it is better than not being able to get a vehicle into or out of a garage. We can only blame ourselves.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think that my shop will be uncluttered when my heirs have to clean it out for the estate sale.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Gary mine looks just like yours when I have a project going. But I always totally clean up when its completed. I keep wondering how did it get like this and why am I working in this mess. I built a large assembly table so I would have a clean work area. When Iam in the middle of a project I swear this is the last time I am going to let it get like a mess when I am doing a project but have yet to attain that goal.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You people are a bunch of slobs…....... lol. I would never let my bench get to looking like that, or the shop either, for that matter. I guess I'm just too much of a neat-nic to go that far….. I push the broom as much as I push buttons on the machines. Sorry-- I just can't stand a shop that is untidy. Don't take the "slob" thing to heart-it"s just an expressoin…...... sorta like saying "pig sty".......... lol lol.
I have to honesly say-- I fit right in…..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not too proud. Your shops look frighteningly similar to mine. Maybe different junk cluttering up the spaces, but clutter no less… In scary honesty, I can relate to John…

I spend a scary amount of time simply cleaning up the clutter… Simply put, I need to get my act together, but I have been saying this for years…

I have some vacation time coming up before Christmas… I am planning on doing some major cleanup…


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Gary - I would count at least two more projects before having to clean that bench. Of course I also have a 4' by 4' sheet of plywood on sawhorses for the annex bench and then there is the top of the planer when not in use and the shelf by the window and…

Lisa - I can really relate to "found 5 pencils, 3 tape measures, 7 drill bits, and 8 stray sanding discs." Some of my cleaning takes place when the weather is horrible or stores are closed and I need a particular drill bit or can't find any of the tape measures.

Steve.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Gary…what is my workbench doing in your shop?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Too much clutter?
Your brave to take the bashing, I wouldnt post my shop pictures without clean up first.
Ask Santa for a helper.
Merry Chrismas!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought only my work area is untidy!
Sharad


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, John. Seeing pictures of your shop is like taking a xanax. I feel soooo much better!!


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

The obvious problem is that there is no obvious criteria for what is and isn't messy. Therefore I purpose the following: If you can still see the top of the workbench without moving anything it is not messy.

John I found your beer in picture 2 but the bottle appears to be empty. Personally I never drink beer in the shop I can get into enough trouble by myself.

Mark, I know all about it and in addition I share mine with a horse


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, John. Seeing pictures of your shop is like taking a xanax. I feel soooo much better!! I've decided to print the pictures of your shop and hang them in my shop….just as a reminder….


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

The only thing I can say is I guess that I'm not the only one that because of the mess I must have at least 6 identical screwdrivers of every type because I couldn't find the one I needed & went out & bought another. Somehow the concept of clean up & put in order has never taken hold of me !

Lee


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

I will SHOW you what messy is, once I'm done cleaning up 

I've taken pictures of the completely unusable state of my garage currently, and am just about to head out right now to begin the massive cleanup effort. Good luck to us both!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Well it appears that we all need to "clean up our acts" as it were. I bet someone could make a tidy sum doing workshop clean ups….especially at Johns shop….you better watch out my friend…EPA may be monitoring this site??? ...LOL…

I am sure my local hardware store is sabotaging my shop by making it messier than usual…it seems that when I can't find the fastener or part that I need…I give up looking (after a few expletive filled hours)...and run down to their store to spend more $$$.....

I thought that by using a 2 horse barn that I would have plenty of room to grow into….with 3 lathes and other assorted machinery….etc….I am back to looking at what I need to sacrifice to make enough room to work in there…...I keep wondering if I painted my bench in camoflauge paint…...it sure seems to have a way of disapearing while in plain sight????

To tell the truth though….I do clean up after every project…put things back where they are supposed to go…and such…..it is one of the things I learned working with my granpa….he was meticulous as to where everything was….so that he could find them when needed….so even though my shop is cluttered…it is "organized clutter"....thats what I try to keep telling myself…


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

But they do communicate, rtb, if one listens.

As for a cluttered work bench; I thought that was what they are for. Someplace to put everything.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, well, well….........
To you neat freaks: it takes you longer to get things done, the rest of us don't have to take the time to get out the things we need, they're already out. Then, by not putting stuff away, we can continue working longer by not allowing for clean up time. I'm all about productivity 

Another plus, we probably have more tapes, pencils, drill bits, etc., than you. We use the time we save not cleaning up to run to the hardware store to get more tapes, pencils, drill bits, etc. that we can't find and while we're there, we can buy more cool stuff to lose later.

I'm afraid to clean up, I really don't want to know how many tapes, pencils, drill bits, ect. I have. If I knew, I might lose a very important stategic arguing point with my wife and her shoes! LOL


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have 5 hammers, 5 tape measures and 30 or 40 pencils so it doesn,t take too long to find one  
The trick is to have 4 or 5 of everything .


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

LJ's sure take pride in there messy workbenches!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Ever seen the show "Cash in the attic"?.... Someone should do one called - cash in the shop… I opened a drawer yesterday that I haven't opened in quite some time. I found a pack rat's nest. I set the trap last night. Headed out there in a few minutes - as soon as my grandson is ready. If I catch him, I think I might send him to Gary Fixler to go along with his raccoon


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great subject Gary. The whole problem can be solved with a little psychology and a lot of self-discipline. I came by this solution sort of by the back door. It all began with my wife having a skin problem with her hands. Her fingers were constantly cracked and bleeding and really painful when immersed in water. I had been looking for an easy out to satisfy my wife's desire that I should help out with the housework. The combination of these factors inspired me to take on the task of washing up after every meal. This never takes more than half an hour each day and combined satisfies the weekly requirement. At first, I had to force myself to do this promptly and without fuss. After a couple of months I no longer even thought about it, I just did it. After eating a meal now, I feel a compulsion to do the dishes. I think this compulsive behavior is called a "habit".

After this startling success I applied the same thinking to keeping my workshop in order. I reasoned that If I forced myself to tidy up as I work and leave the shop in good order when I'm finished, it will soon become a good habit and I will do it without thinking about it. So, how is it going? Well, to be honest I am still in the "forcing myself" stage and eagerly awaiting the "compulsive" stage, but I am enjoying going out to a clean and orderly shop more often and for that reason I am enjoying working out there a lot more. I will admit that I'm still only at 75% working towards 100%, but that is a whole lot better than it has been the last 14 years. Anyone with self-discipline out there?


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Self discipline? Compulsive? I'm only compulsive when it comes to sex and beer L.O.L.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

John in Belgrave, I'll admit I'm unorganized and my shop {and house} look pretty messy but DAAAAAMN DUDE, Yours looks like my grandkids came to visit. L.O.L. I think you probably have us all beat hands down, good luck with straightening that out. I wouldn't want to tackle that job, I'd hire it out and drink a beer and just stup-a-vise that project. L.O.L.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Gary (not me, nor GaryK): The raccoon has returned this week! I was in the bathroom and heard him rustling around behind the mirror. Very spooky.

Also, why are there so many of us woodworkers named Gary? I don't think I've ever met another Gary in the video game industry. It's fairly uncommon in my world, but there are 3 or 4 of us here at least.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

stefang - I don't think I have anything to "fix". I look at it as continuing where I left off.

I always make a mess like that, until the project is done. Like others have said, everything I am using for the job is already out and at arms reach, ready to use. It's a lot more efficient for me.

After all there is no one in my shop but me. Me in my own little world!


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Right on Gary K. And Gary,,, lets see which one was that??? L.O.L. Oh yea Fixler, Great name ain't it? I've always been partial to it.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

I rather like it, GaryBuck, though I noticed especially through the late 80s and early 90s that every pain in the neck in a TV show, or loser in a film was always named Gary. On an episode of Mystery Science Theater (a comedy show where guys watch old movies and make fun of them as if in a theater - you can see them as silhouettes in seats in the lower right of the screen) one of them remarks during the old film "12 to the Moon": "I asked myself who was the most likely one of us to die in a quicksand pit. GARY!" Gary was also the jerk at the other bar on Cheers who was always pranking Sam's bar. Once I told my friends about this phenomenon, they started noticing it everywhere, too. I think it's a fun name to pick on 

Of course, everyone was always trashing NJ on shows and in movies as well, and that's where I grew up. I couldn't catch a break back then!


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

i wonder if the inventor of Where's Waldo had a work bench?


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I make a deal with the kids. You go clean up your rooms and I'll go clean up my workshop.


----------



## ehegwer (Nov 18, 2009)

I know what you mean! This is my first garage/shop, and as I was doing all the little house projects I needed a place to collect all the stuff I was using - so an old Ikea table became my workbench. Right now I'm in the process of building a new one, which you can read about on my blog


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what work bench ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

dam here I had walking araund my self just try to kick my self becourse I alway´s have to use abaut 3-4 aur´s to find my hammer or another tool 
this morning I did find my 80 year old workbech that I´m trying to bring back to bee a workingmember in my toolbox and now that Ihave seen this blog I now that there is still hope for mee

thank´s for sharing and merychrismas to all of you

from Dennis in Denmark


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I do a "dig out" every couple months so I can find whatever it was that I lost. New technique is that I purchased a pack of 100 pencils and hide them all over the shop. Now when I am looking for a pencil I will usually find the other stuff I have been looking for.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

This seems to be a popular subject.
I have a barn, two out buildings, a shop, and double garage that are usually messy but not as bad as John's pictues. 
Gary said he cleans up after projects but I usually have several projects going at once so I almost never get completely cleaned up.
Next question: Does anyone every wash the windows in their shop?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*LesB* no no nobody must see what santa´s shop is making before the right time 

Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I HATE to put tools away, mid-project! And nobody ever said that you need a separate horizontal surface to set your tools on, away from your workbench. But we all do! This is the untold secret…one bench for your project, one bench for tools currently in use. Workshops should be designed this way. I know a small-engine mechanic who always uses his service cart to land his tools, and never places a tool on his workbench. Yup, I got a service cart too, but it gets wheeled out of the shop whenever it gets in the way… Makes me think of my step-father, who did amazing projects with what few tools he owned in a single foot-locker.


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

siince my work bench is also my outfeed table for my tablesaw i always have to clear a little runway to avoid tipping over paint cans glue bottles or worse with the stock i am ripping, this is aftter clearing off the other workbench, my tablesaw, a fter my wife gets tired of me not taking tools and purchaces out to my workshop she brings it out and sets it on the tablesaw(that is if its not aready covered.)


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's what my workbench used to look like.


Here's what it looks like now.



It took me a day or so with SketchUp, some time in the shop, and a bunch of plywood scraps I had laying around. I'm a lot more productive now.


----------

